# My new 6.7 Powerstroke



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

2011 F250 Lariat Ultimate and Chrome package. Snow plow prep. Electric locking diff. FX4 package. 20" wheels soon to be traded out for 22" wheels with 35" tires.

Heated and Cooled seats are amazing and the new navigation is a big step up for Ford. 20 mpg at 70 mph on the interstate is pretty nice as well.

Haven't got the new mount yet so the plow isn't on.

Anyone looking for a Western UltraMount mount for a late 2004 F250 or a headlight harness for a 3 port ISO module for a 99-04 F250, Shoot me a PM.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Very nice. Please post pics with the 22s.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Are those factory 20"s? If so wanna sell them when you move up to 22's? Lol


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Those arent factory 20s. They're moto metal 951s.


----------



## highmark923 (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice! What does snow plow prep mean?


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

highmark923;1297321 said:


> Very nice! What does snow plow prep mean?


Stonger front springs which then gives a higher FGAWR and a larger alternator to support the power for the plow and any lighting.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Thats a very nice piece of metal you have there, whats your winter set of wheels or do you run the 22's all year round?


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

my dream truck. congrats bro :salute:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Schaaaawiiiing!!!!!


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

M & MD Lawn;1297385 said:


> Thats a very nice piece of metal you have there, whats your winter set of wheels or do you run the 22's all year round?


I run the same wheels year round.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice truck man. Are you a sub or do you plow your own lots in des moines?


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Sub for now. Thought about bidding my own lots, but that's a lot of headache too.

Might have to do something different this year. From the sounds of it the guy I usually push for might not have enough work this year. Know for sure in a month or two either way.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice Truck


----------



## Niteowl (Dec 12, 2008)

Was your truck up at American Topper on Broadway maybe 2 weeks ago? Our shop is right around the corner from there and I saw it in the parking lot. Thing looks really clean!


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, it was. Small world huh. Was up there getting a Line X liner put in.

Thanks for the comments as well guys!


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Andrew010;1297420 said:


> Sub for now. Thought about bidding my own lots, but that's a lot of headache too.
> 
> Might have to do something different this year. From the sounds of it the guy I usually push for might not have enough work this year. Know for sure in a month or two either way.


 Alright, let me know when your selling those rims. I would be interested in taking a look at them.


----------



## Niteowl (Dec 12, 2008)

It sure is! What wheels and tires are you going to? I'm thinking of doing 22's and 35's on my 2005 excursion but pictures off google are hard to judge how it will look.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice truck. Them new Super Dutys look like great trucks.


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

exmark;1297783 said:


> Alright, let me know when your selling those rims. I would be interested in taking a look at them.


Sounds good.



Niteowl;1297795 said:


> It sure is! What wheels and tires are you going to? I'm thinking of doing 22's and 35's on my 2005 excursion but pictures off google are hard to judge how it will look.


I was thinking about going with the new Fuel wheels, 22x11 but the offset has be concerned. The wheels I have now stick out too much and the 22x11 will stick out another inch ish. I'm going to do some more looking around and see what I else I might find.

Either way it's getting a 4-6" lift and 22" wheels with 35" tires, just not sure which ones just yet.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Beautiful truck!! Hope to have to have one in the near future.


----------



## Niteowl (Dec 12, 2008)

Definitely post pictures. The look of the new fords is absolutely killer, and a lift will put it over the top.


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Finally got the mount on my truck. Got the plow out today and made sure everything was working.

Pics aren't the greatest.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks great!! I'm a GM guy, but I love the look of the new ford crewcabs


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice truck. Why dont you set it up for plowing?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Truck looks great! Best of luck with it! Its almost too nice to work out of though!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Thats a very nice rig you have there!


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

It doesn't get much better than that right there...very nice rig!!!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Awesome truck man, I love black trucks. You shoulda put a new boss V on that bad boy.


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys! It's a great truck so far.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Truck looks great!! Congrats


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Looks good, did you get the new tires/rims yet?


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Windows tinted also, very nice !!


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Haven't decided which wheel I really want, plus with winter fast approaching I'll likely wait till spring to get the 22s.

Yes, windows are tinted. I hate not having tint on the windows. Makes backing up in the dark a pita, but well worth it.


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

andrew010 
its time to step up to a new wideout. you won't be disappointed. i have that exact same truck with a wideout on it. and it moves some snow. when i get all my equipment out, i will post a pic.


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

A wide-out will be my next plow. Priced one out this year and it's going to cost me 3k plus my 2 yr old pro plus to change out to a wide-out. After the minimal amount of snow we got last winter it's not worth 3k to upgrade this year. Even selling my plow outright and buying a new wide-out, it would still cost 2k+.

Hopefully it snows enough this winter to justify buying a wide-out for next season. Either way, I'll have a new one within a couple years.


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Here's some new pics.

Went with a 3" lift, figured it would work best with the plow. Also a few other things like recon smoked cab and mirror lights.

New wheels/tires will come in the spring.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I call that sex


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

do you ever let it get dirty? ahhahaha good lookin


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Louiso;1351948 said:


> do you ever let it get dirty? ahhahaha good lookin


In short, No.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice truck and plow hopefully next yr I will be running the same combo. Have a 99 and western pro plus now next yr 2012 superduty and western wideout.


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

What percent tint did you put on the windows It looks amazing.


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

snowman123;1352333 said:


> What percent tint did you put on the windows It looks amazing.


Thanks.

20% on the front doors. 5% on everything else. Nothing on windshield....yet.

Thinking about a 20% strip on the windshield, but not sure yet.


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

OK thanks also how many inches will the strip on the windshield be.


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Not sure, probably 8-10"


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok thanks again and good luck with the truck that Is my dream truck.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Me likey! Tinted windows are the way to go but do really suck for night visibility. That thing would look killer with some bmf nonakane wheels or maybe some mkw's.


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Tinted windows are a pita when backing up in the dark, but that's what the backup camera is for.....


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

what company lift did you go with for 3'? or is it just blocked and leveled? 

tint on the windows don't make a difference if you change your back up lights to some leds, that'll light it up, check it out, i'm sure you will be interested.

nice truck though! .


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Hell of a truck you got there. I'd be afraid to plow with it! Thumbs Up


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

patlalandebutt;1352838 said:


> what company lift did you go with for 3'? or is it just blocked and leveled?
> 
> tint on the windows don't make a difference if you change your back up lights to some leds, that'll light it up, check it out, i'm sure you will be interested.
> 
> nice truck though! .


I went with the 2.5" front / 2.0" rear lift from readylift. My truck has plow prep so it ends up being a level 3" lift. I'll look into the leds for the rear.



Pinky Demon;1352882 said:


> Hell of a truck you got there. I'd be afraid to plow with it! Thumbs Up


Thanks. I plowed with it 2 weeks ago. It did great.


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Suppose it's time to update this thread. Been a few changes.

Here's some pics.


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

List of new additions - 

- 35" Trail grapplers
- 4.5" lift
- Adjustable track bar
- Recon smoked lights all around (tail, 3rd brake, cab and mirror)
- Truxedo soft tonneau cover
- Traction bars
- S&B intake
- H&S tuned
- 5" straight pipe
- Black mesh grille
- Husky liner floor mats
- Blacked out badges all around


I think that's just about everything for now.

22s with 37" tires as soon as someone gets the factory computer to accept larger than 35" tires so the speedo is correct. Hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Andrew010;1478256 said:


> List of new additions -
> 
> 22s with 37" tires as soon as someone gets the factory computer to accept larger than 35" tires so the speedo is correct. Hopefully sooner rather than later.


 You still planing to give me those 20's when the 22's go on?


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

exmark;1478274 said:


> You still planing to give me those 20's when the 22's go on?


Sure Thumbs Up


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Andrew010;1478297 said:


> Sure Thumbs Up


 Sounds good, you just let me know when I can pick them up.


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

exmark;1478301 said:


> Sounds good, you just let me know when I can pick them up.


Surprised you don't want me to install them and provide the beer.....lol.

You still have the same black F250? Lifted?


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Andrew010;1478308 said:


> Surprised you don't want me to install them and provide the beer.....lol.
> 
> You still have the same black F250? Lifted?


 I just figured you would already have a fridge full and your garage empty so I could just pull in and have them installed. Still got it. Not lifted. I still would like to level it with a block in the back but I just bought a new bike and have been investing time and money in it. And I am now broke :crying:


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Andrew010;1478256 said:


> List of new additions -
> 
> - 35" Trail grapplers
> - 4.5" lift
> ...


Looks awesome!!!! Whats you mileage like with the lift and wheels/tires?


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

BlueRam2500;1478391 said:


> Looks awesome!!!! Whats you mileage like with the lift and wheels/tires?


Thanks!

12-15 mpg in town

17-18 mpg on the interstate at 70-75

18-20 on the hwy at 55-65

It does pretty good considering the lift, 35" mud tires, 6" cut off the front air dam and I drive it like I stole it most of the time.

I'm happy with it.
Andrew


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply Andrew. Are you deleted or just running the tuner?


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Deleted. 5" straight pipe w/ 6" tip.


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Installed AMP Research power steps.

I'll get some pics with the plow when I get it out of storage.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks awesome man!


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

man what a pretty looking truck!


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice truck! I have a 12 F350 also black. Like what you did to yours. Did you get wider tires?


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

20x10 wheels with 35x12.50/20 tires.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Any updates on the truck?


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have my new light bar just haven't installed it yet. It's a magnet mount and will only be on for the plowing season then removed. I haven't got my plow out of storage either. Been busy with work and kids. Plan to get the plow next weekend and get it ready for the season. Need to change oil and give it a once over.


I'll get some new pics of everything soon as I get it done. Otherwise, no changes.


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Got the plow out of storage and changed the oil. Took a couple pics while it was on the truck. I still have to get the new lightbar mounted and wired but it's pretty close to ready for snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Andrew010;1495176 said:


> I have my new light bar just haven't installed it yet. It's a magnet mount and will only be on for the plowing season then removed. I haven't got my plow out of storage either. Been busy with work and kids. Plan to get the plow next weekend and get it ready for the season. Need to change oil and give it a once over.
> 
> I'll get some new pics of everything soon as I get it done. Otherwise, no changes.


ouch on the Magnet mounts, even with tape the scatrch the paint.

Nice truck , my is almost its twin.....Dirty twin that is.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks great man. I'm hoping to be in one next year but its really hard not to look at picking up a '12. Just have too much going on right now.....:realmad:


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1497678 said:


> ouch on the Magnet mounts, even with tape the scatrch the paint.
> 
> Nice truck , my is almost its twin.....Dirty twin that is.


I've had the light bar on the truck twice for test fitting purposes and hasn't left even a light scratch. I've heard stories on bad scratches with magnets but wasn't the case with mine.

I did order new ceramic magnets that were stronger. Maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Wait till your first tree branch and it slides across the roof. Love the truck looks awesome.


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't plow under trees that hand low enough to contact my truck....I go around them. Always have, even when I plowed with a "beater" truck.

I don't get super close to anything. I don't drive over curbs. Trees or any other over hanging obstacles are avoided even if that means a little snow is left on the ground.

This is why we have sidewalk/cleanup guys with shovels. No reason to tear up your truck intentionally.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Or when you push into a pile it will fly across your roof. Unless you are just going to baby it and not push up into a pile at any speed. 

Had a magmount with tape on my ram. scratched the crap outta the room. Mount the light on a backrack.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Use a backrack or OVERsized Magnets. I had one land on my hood in a hard stop avoiding a dog.


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Mine is a "half" bar (28") and I upgraded to 4" 200 lb magnets. I don't think I'll have a problem with it moving.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice truck .... Are you plowing with those wheels and tires or swapping them out for the winter?


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Use those wheels and tires.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

does it take two guys to get the bar off or are you just that strong?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Andrew010;1498117 said:


> Mine is a "half" bar (28") and I upgraded to 4" 200 lb magnets. I don't think I'll have a problem with it moving.


And for the record, I was referring to a different light......it would have been crazy to try that on a 2000.00 bar.









It was small cheap one.(sorry it was the best pic i had of it on this cpu) Some ice on the roof and it tryed to past me.

Anyways, how do you like the lift, any issues?


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

alldayrj;1498194 said:


> does it take two guys to get the bar off or are you just that strong?


I was able to get it off myself but it wasn't easy.



1olddogtwo;1498201 said:


> Anyways, how do you like the lift, any issues?


No issues with the lift. Plow still works great and truck drives the same. Just looks better and has been ground clearance now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Where did you get that grill or is that a cover?


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ordered it online, don't remember where exactly. It's a Smittybilt insert. You have to cut out the factory center pieces and bolt the insert to the outer chrome shell. Believe it was $400 or so.


----------

